# GTR R35 ABS,ESP,4WD Malfunction !!!!!!!



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

Have recently just brought a R35 Black edition 2009 and have owned the car just over two weeks and keep having issues when I am putting my foot down.
Have searched for through a few of the posts as I have seen a few people with the same problem but just querying whether anyone has any other ideas to what it could be.

Basically when you put your foot down and get round the rev counter every now and again all the warning lights come up and the car jolts. Lights are ESP, ABS, Handbrake light and 4wd lights all come up on the dash. If you turn the car off and on again it resets itself and doesn't do it unless you put your foot down again.

Using me ECUTEK I managed to get the following fault codes:

C1162 - Park break switch #2 released circuit failure
C1193 - Speed wheel sensor RF input short circuit to ground
C1105 - Traction control disable lamp circuit short to battery
C1115 - ABS power relay output short circuit to battery

Following some of the post I have read about there being issues with the negative terminal of the battery I have removed that cleaned it and put it back on nice and tight but keep getting the same results.
If anyone has any advise on what it could be I would rather try a few simple things first before I have to weigh out loads of money 2 weeks after buying the car.

Appreciate and responses guys


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry can't help with the issue, but assume you bought it privately?


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah brought it privately....... not majorly concerned at the moment because it still drives fine.... so not like I'm without a car but just annoying..... worst case I will run it in to Kaizer motorsport and see if they can sort it


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

D'you think he sold it knowing the issue?

Yeah I would it pop into Kaizer, get it sorted properly. Just a thought, has it got 4 decent tyres/similar tread depth?


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

To be honest I think the bloke just buys them and sells them on and makes a little out of it.... looking at the history it has had this problem for a while as they replaced the ABS pump thinking this was the problem.... yeah all 4 tyres are near enough brand new.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

As above, what are your tyre sizes? differing rolling radius can cause an issue.

Also, check the brake fluid reservoir is on MAX. I know other nissans (350z and370z) if brake the fluid isn't full it brings up similar dash lights.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Seems to be related to a wheel sensor, as that'll trigger the abs too.. as your in Essex, take it down to [email protected], he'll diagnose it.. don't think its a major issue, as your report it drives fine.


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah I believe tyres are all ok.... will double check the brake fluid.... from other posts I have read it could be abs sensors or or some even the abs ring... yeah I'm planning on taking it down to Kaizer when I get time... didn't know how common this fault was


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Check brake fluid level and go outside now and come back with your tyre sizes front and rear


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Right the brake fluid is spot on

Rear tyres are 305-30-20

Front tyres are 255-40-20


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Bingo.

Tyre sizes are way outside the prescribed 0.63% for the TC system.

The correct front tyre size for running rears of 305/30/20 should be 275/35/20

That'd be my educated guess.


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Could that really cause all that to happen?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Your car throws warning lights related to the stability and traction control systems. Having the wrong sized tyres means the system is getting data inputs on wheel speed that don't make sense. It can't be sure whether there's a malfunction or not.

I've never heard of anyone running stock tyre size front and such large tyres rear. That tells me something.

Litchfields would put a 275/35/20 tyre up front which is a 1.37% difference to your size rears. 

Like I say it's just an educated guess given the tyre size differences are not usual.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, deffo, way out, you can use a 265/35/20 with a 305/30/20 (cup2 sizes), but the mpss's are 275/35/20 & 305/30/20 (they don't make a 265 mpss xl).

Sly normally has some tyres in stock (new or used), and they will fit the oem rims too.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Your rolling circumference difference is 3% when stock is 0.63% and the warnings occur when you boot it as your speed increases (and thus the readings get further out) and the ESP and TC systems use RPM and speed to calculate things such as wheel slip.

What tyre make are you running?! (He asks thinking they're gonna be rather rubbish!)


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Yep! Your front tyre is oem size, so your rear should be 285 35 20. 
Your rear tyre diameter is 3% smaller than the front, so will be turning faster than the front. The sensors on the car will see this and think the rear wheels must be spinning to be going faster than the front so it is getting confused. It will effect the abs, traction control, and awd system, hence the lights. 
Definitely the first thing to try.


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ahhh it is starting to make sense now

Tyres are Michelin pilot super sports which I have been told are quiet good tyres

It's a shame as all 4 tyres are not far off brand new lol

What would you recommend changing the fronts to accommodate the rears or change the rears to OEM size?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Change your fronts to 275/35/20


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

Mpss are a great tyre! 
It's up to you whether you change the front or rear. 
As above oem size is 285 35 20 rear with your current front. 
Or you could try a 275 front as mentioned above. 
Oem size will make the speedo more accurate and be most forgiving on the drive train. 
The other option will give you more grip being wider. What power level are you? As Mpss in stock size gives plenty of grip anyway if your stock or stage 1 or 2.
Which has got the most tread left on it?


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah I'm not sure which have the most tread on them will have to crawl under and have a look....

Car has litchfield stage 1 and a print out of 620bhp which they have told me is possible out of a stage 1


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Better to with wider fronts, miles better in the rain


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

What idiot put those size rears with stock fronts? If you take a tape measure to them, the diameter of the rears compared to the fronts will be about 20mm less.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sean bardwell03 said:


> Ahhh it is starting to make sense now
> 
> Tyres are Michelin pilot super sports which I have been told are quiet good tyres
> 
> ...


I would recommend selling the MPSS and buying a set of stock Dunlop or preferably Bridgestone runflats, they're night and day better, but everyone here will disagree with me haha.

Don't dismiss them until you have tried them is all I can say


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The Bridgie run flats are loads better that MPSS! although I'm interested to try the 4S tyres.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> I would recommend selling the MPSS and buying a set of stock Dunlop or preferably Bridgestone runflats, they're night and day better, but everyone here will disagree with me haha.
> 
> Don't dismiss them until you have tried them is all I can say


You're not wrong, but not 100% correct either :chuckle: 

A set of Dunlops are more expensive than a set of MPSSs to begin with. MPSSs do last longer (7000mls vs 12-15000mls).
The dry grip of the dunlops (once hot) on track is way better than MPSSs, but once the dunlops get to 3mm, in any condition they get really bad, tramlining, traction (with halfthrottle etc).

A fresh set of dunlops are great, but MPSSs are still very good even at 3mm tread.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The MPSS bounce like a fat blokes moobs on a trampoline, they are shit lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> I would recommend selling the MPSS and buying a set of stock Dunlop or preferably Bridgestone runflats, they're night and day better, but everyone here will disagree with me haha.
> 
> Don't dismiss them until you have tried them is all I can say





Stealth69 said:


> The Bridgie run flats are loads better that MPSS! although I'm interested to try the 4S tyres.





Stealth69 said:


> The MPSS bounce like a fat blokes moobs on a trampoline, they are shit lol



foooook MPSS (Michelin Pilot Super Sport), they are old hat!! haha. MPS4S (Michelin Pilot Sport 4S) is where its at, apparently! 

They are the new replacement tyre by Michelin, to replace MPSS.

They sound like mpss, but with stiffer sidewall (less high speed bounce) = WIN!

check it 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/488993-m...ort-4s-released-jan-2017-a-7.html#post5146393


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

But he already has MPSSs, just needs a pair front or rear to get it back into shape, cheapest option would be to get some 275 fronts.. 
Then once all the AWD errors have been given a green light, worry about MPS4S/R888R/Cup2s/Dunlops etc.


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys

Will get these swapped over and hopefully it will cure the problem

Not sure which tyres to go for yet I will do some more research


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sean bardwell03 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys
> 
> Will get these swapped over and hopefully it will cure the problem
> 
> Not sure which tyres to go for yet I will do some more research


All the research in the world won't help you, it's a matter of feel, so has to be experienced and judged by yourself.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

OP don't listen to the tyre war factions!

Just get yourself some 275 MPSS up front for now and they'll see out the winter for you and hopefully let you regain some confidence in the car once all the warnings go away.

Worry about what tyres to have later


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah I think 275 MPSS will be the easisest way for now and worry about tyres on their next change..... touch wood it will clear all the lights


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> What idiot put those size rears with stock fronts? If you take a tape measure to them, the diameter of the rears compared to the fronts will be about 20mm less.


305/30 is 27.3 inches tall
255/40 is 28 inches tall
275/35 is 27.6 inches tall
265/35 is 27.2 inches tall


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Tin said:


> Better to with wider fronts, miles better in the rain


You do jest surely ????


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi guys.....

Changed the tyres to 275-35-20 on the front to match the 305-30-20 on the back and the car is still bringing up all the lights the same as before ***128532;

Anyone else have any ideas to what it could be?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Okay. You've done the right thing by having the correct tyre sizes front and rear.

That eliminates the easy fix.

Now I'd suggest you step away from an Internet forum and book your car in with a specialist to work through the errors.

A proper specialist will sort it quickly for you.


----------



## Sean bardwell03 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah I think I am going to run it down to kaizer in the next couple of weeks and see what he thinks.... they are only 20 minutes from me


----------



## GTR Kurd (Apr 8, 2021)

Sean bardwell03 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have recently just brought a R35 Black edition 2009 and have owned the car just over two weeks and keep having issues when I am putting my foot down.
> Have searched for through a few of the posts as I have seen a few people with the same problem but just querying whether anyone has any other ideas to what it could be.
> ...


Hi, I know your post is a little old. I just wanted to know if you managed to sort the problem and how.? As I am having the same issue, I’ve had the car for almost a year (65 plate) this issue started after taking it to litchfield for a major service.! When driving normal nothing happens but when I push the car I’m getting some sort of a lag as if something is holding the power down and letting go all of a sudden, and sometimes I do get my ESP light coming on.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Sean bardwell03 said:


> Yeah I think I am going to run it down to kaizer in the next couple of weeks and see what he thinks.... they are only 20 minutes from me


Hi mate,

Have you manage to sorted the issue?
cheers


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

GTR Kurd said:


> Hi, I know your post is a little old. I just wanted to know if you managed to sort the problem and how.? As I am having the same issue, I’ve had the car for almost a year (65 plate) this issue started after taking it to litchfield for a major service.! When driving normal nothing happens but when I push the car I’m getting some sort of a lag as if something is holding the power down and letting go all of a sudden, and sometimes I do get my ESP light coming on.



Hi mate,

Have you too manage to sorted the issue?
cheers


----------

